# Painting for fun.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I never need an excuse to draw and paint anything, even movie posters because it's just for fun anyway. Here's a pic of the origin of my posting name, the real_ Desdichado,_ Ivanhoe of Rotherwood.
(Well, even old fogies can fantasize) :wink:


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

